# 
,    .         18 .    ?     .
      (,  ),       ?              ,              ?

----------


## kiseleva

-      ,         .           .

----------


## kiseleva

,      ,       .          .

----------

?

----------


## kiseleva

-             -   ().                 (..     ).           ,             .      :          .       .

----------


## ... ...

.               .      ?   :Embarrassment:

----------


## kiseleva

,          (  ),  ,  ,      .

----------

> ,    .         18 .    ?     .
>       (,  ),       ?              ,              ?


1., ..    .    .
2. ,    14        .
3.  ,    .
 ,   -         ,     , ..             (  )

----------

> -             -   ().                 (..     ).           ,             .      :          .       .


 -    !       !    ,   .       ,    ,     .      .       .             (.292  )!

----------


## Hataiiia

.         ,          ?    ,       ( ) -   .   , ?

----------


## kiseleva

,     18       .       -    .

----------

,     (   ,   )   ..   ?

----------

,     :
  ...     ,    .        ...                      ...    ?  ?

----------

> ,     :
>   ...     ,    .        ...                      ...    ?  ?


  ?     ?
      !      !!!  - .292

----------

> .         ,          ?    ,       ( ) -   .   , ?


         14 !   !!!   90-!

----------

> ,     18       .       -    .


-  .               !!!
    ! .4 .31  - ?!
                       ,            .                  ,                        ,    ,   ,               .                   ,       ,   .
       .    ,   ..
  -             (.292 )
   -  ?  , .

----------


## kiseleva

.      "  ,     ".     ,     .      (     )     .         :  , *     (.    )*

----------


## kiseleva

> ,     :
>   ...     ,    .        ...                      ...    ?  ?


        . 
      ,          ,    .      ,        . .  ,   ,      . 
"           ,      ,             . ** ."

----------

.   (12 )  -  (1/3)  .      .    ,                    .     .    .

----------

,    .    ( 2 )      .      .          ().   .

----------

!!!

----------

,    ,    ...    ?

----------


## villery

**,    ?  2  , ...

----------

> .      "  ,     ".     ,     .      (     )     .         :  , *     (.    )*


    ?     ,     !       - 
 ,   ...    ,

----------

, ,              ?   14?

----------

?   14?  14

----------

> -    !       !    ,   .       ,    ,     .      .       .             (.292  )!


   .292

----------

3   ,    .. ,  .       .

----------


## SidWilson

> 3   ,    .. ,  .       .


    ?

----------


## .

!          .
 :
        ,        ,    (1,5 )         .      4-  ,   :  , ,    ( ),     . 
       -    : 2      . 
              ,       (  ).         . 
      ,        .
     ,     .
 .

----------

,           ,      ?

----------

,            ()             ,        .    ,   :  ,        .  .          ,         , ..   - .

----------

(   ).               .     ,     , ..     .       .     ?????         ,        .

----------

(   4 )      ,    .    .    , 14 .           .

----------



----------

( . - ),      ( )    .   ,     .... ,     ,         ()           .  
    ?     -    ,    .                ?    ?

----------

,    (   - ),           .      ,     .       ,    .

----------

!        ?   !

----------

> !        ?   !


          ?

----------

...  ?
 ,  2 ,       .
      .    ?      ,    (        5   ,    )    ???

----------

> ...  ?
>  ,  2 ,       .
>       .    ?      ,    (        5   ,    )    ???


        .
,      ,     =)

----------

. , .     ,   ,     .    ,          .     .   2 ,  11 .           ?      3   2-  . , .

----------

> ?


    ?

  ,        ,    (,  -, )

       ?

,       ?

----------

,       ,     .     .      ,     .     .       ,         ,       .          .    1-,          .          ?

----------

> ?

----------

,     ? ,      .      ?  .

----------

**,          )))

----------

.

----------

> .


      ,

----------


## OKStyle

, :      ,   -            ?     -  .

----------


## tikwa3

,  . 

-       ( ).          ().       .     10  .     . 

, ,       -   (6 )   .    ,  .

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,  . 
> 
> -       ( ).          ().       .     10  .     . 
> 
> , ,       -   (6 )   .    ,  .

----------


## ymnitsa

> , :      ,   -            ?     -  .

----------

13  ,  ,   ,          ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> 13  ,  ,   ,          ?


      .

----------

?

----------

!     ,     (  68000.)??
 !

----------

:         -   .    .             ? .

----------


## ymnitsa

> !     ,     (  68000.)??
>  !


-?  - ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> :         -   .    .             ? .


           .

----------

-?  - ?

   ,    .       ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> -?  - ?
> 
>    ,    .       ?


    -?????? -? ?  ? ?

 , .     , (  ,   ?),  .      .   ,       ..

----------

-?????? -? ?  ? ?

 , .     , (  ,   ?),  .      .   ,       ..


    .     .      ,          .  ,          ,       ("     ").     ?     ,      68000.?       (     )?      ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> -?????? -? ?  ? ?
> 
>  , .     , (  ,   ?),  .      .   ,       ..
> 
> 
>     .     .      ,          .  ,          ,       ("     ").     ?     ,      68000.?       (     )?      ?


  ,            .
    .
       .    .

----------


## 1111

:
 .   ,    ().     , .  .     10 . 
     (   )     ( ).     .
            .
  ?
     - ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> :
>  .   ,    ().     , .  .     10 . 
>      (   )     ( ).     .
>             .
>   ?
>      - ?


     ,  -.      ?

----------


## 1111

> ,  -.      ?


   ( ,  ( )  ).
       .
   ,    ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> ( ,  ( )  ).
>        .
>    ,    ?


       ,         .   .   -       .

----------


## Billy_B

:   .,  ,    5-  .       3           .    ,        .
     ?
!

----------


## ymnitsa

> :   .,  ,    5-  .       3           .    ,        .
>      ?
> !


 .

----------


## Billy_B

> .


  ?  ?

----------


## ymnitsa

?

----------


## Billy_B

> ?


    -

----------

? : -   ,     .   - ,       .       .     ,      .              .
 ,       ,    ..

----------

> ,            .
>     .
>        .    .


     ,     "        ."?

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,     "        ."?


    "  ".

----------


## ymnitsa

> -


.     "   ?", :"  ".   "?"   -"       ,   ?"

----------


## ymnitsa

> ? : -   ,     .   - ,       .       .     ,      .              .
>  ,       ,    ..


       " " . ,    ,      .  ,     ,  ,      ?     ?    ?

----------


## miker131

:
( ), ( ), (     ,  ),      ,        .    ., ..      ...........

:
, (,     )     (   ,      ),         ,      (  ),  ( )             ,    (     ),     ???

----------


## ymnitsa

> :
> ( ), ( ), (     ,  ),      ,        .    ., ..      ...........
> 
> :
> , (,     )     (   ,      ),         ,      (  ),  ( )             ,    (     ),     ???


 :Frown:

----------


## miker131

> 


  ,    ,          ...........

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,    ,          ...........


 :Wow:

----------


## miker131

> 


        ???

----------


## ymnitsa

> ???


.    ?       :yes: -     !
  ,            , ,   , :
-           .
-   , , ,       .
-    .

----------


## miker131

> .    ?      -     !
>   ,            , ,   , :
> -           .
> -   , , ,       .
> -    .


      :
   ,    ,  - ,          ,      (    )          ,     ,      ,        ,       (    )        ........

----------


## ymnitsa

> :
>    ,    ,  - ,          ,      (    )          ,     ,      ,        ,       (    )        ........


  .    .      .   -        .   -  . .

----------


## miker131

> .    .      .   -        .   -  . .


    ,    ,        ???

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,    ,        ???


  - . :Smilie:     ?   ,       - .

----------


## miker131

> - .    ?   ,       - .

----------


## ymnitsa

> 


        ?

----------


## happy_rabbit

.    .    -,    -  .

----------

> " " . ,    ,      .  ,     ,  ,      ?     ?    ?


  .   ,      .      -   .       .       (    ).     ,      ,      .     .   ,            .              . ,   ,   -,         -.  ,   ,    ,  ,        .

----------


## ymnitsa

> .   ,      .      -   .       .       (    ).     ,      ,      .     .   ,            .              . ,   ,   -,         -.  ,   ,    ,  ,        .


     ?     ?          , -  .      ?        ,  :Frown: ((

----------

.     .    -   ,      .   , , ,     .

----------


## ymnitsa

> .     .    -   ,      .   , , ,     .


      ?     :Frown:

----------

> 


     ,       ?

       . 
  ,   ,    ..

----------

,       .  ,   .

----------


## 1234

!     .       ( )     ,     .        .     ,     ,      ,     .      .              .  .

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,       .  ,   .


 -  -  .      , . :Frown:

----------


## ymnitsa

> !     .       ( )     ,     .        .     ,     ,      ,     .      .              .  .


  ,  :Wow:    ,     ,     ,  ,     .

----------

> ,  ,


,    ()       :Smilie:

----------


## 1234

> ,    ,     ,     ,  ,     .


   ,   . 
   .      .

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,   . 
>    .      .


 .     .

----------

> 


   ?
       ?  10    ,

----------


## ymnitsa

> ?
>        ?  10    ,


 ?

----------

*ymnitsa*, , ,         ? ))

      -     ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> *ymnitsa*, , ,         ? ))
> 
>       -     ?


   ? :Redface:  ,     :Big Grin: 

   -,  -  ,  ,     ()  .

----------

> -,  -  ,  ,     ()  .


   ,      :Smilie:

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,


  . :yes:        ,    ""  .   "  , ..  ( )  ".    ,  ,      . :Big Grin:

----------

,   ))

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,   ))


   ,     .     .

----------


## 1234

-   .          .      .      .     ?     . 
         ,      .    ,          (

----------


## 1234

. , ,  .        ?       ,   ,   )





 28  2005 

:  ..  N 33-3784
         :

     28  2005    ..       20  2004      ..       . .  ..  ..         ,      ..  ..           ,
   -  ..,      -  ..,

:

..       ..          ,   1999      ..,      ..
         ..        . 69 . 8  .  .   ,  ..   ,        .., 22.05.2002  .
      2003     -         ,             ,        .
   ,     ,   ,   ,      .
    ..  ,  ..                ,              .
..      .
  20.09.2004     ..      ..
            .
  ,      ,              .
     ,   ..           . ,     ..      ,      ..       .
                          ,          ..
 ,       ,   ,     ,         .
                ,        ,         .
           .
        ,  -         ,        ,  .
 ,        ,                .
        ,                        .
                   ,     -         .
 . . 53, 127     ()             .
     (),    ,        ,              .
              ,  . . 131 - 137  ,          .
                          .
                    ,     ,                    ,      .
 ,               -        ,                 .
     . 135           ,     ,                       .
   ,      ..                          . 2 . 135  . 136    .
   ,  ,    ,      ,       ,     ,    ,      ,      ,    .. ,     .. .
 . 3 . 361  ,  

:

     20  2004  .   ..       ..  ..  ..         N 69 . 8  .  .  .
   ..  ..             . 69 . 8  .  .  .

----------

.

----------


## 1234

26  2004 .

:  ..  N 33-569


         :

  .., 
  .., 
 .., 

    26  2004    .., ..      19  2004      ..    .., 1994  ,  .., ..  ,           .., ..  ..    ..             ..,    .., .., .., ..,  .., ..   .., 

:

..            .., 1994  ,  .., ..           : . , . ,  58,   ,           .     2001      .
.., ..          ..     ,   ,  ..        ().
..    .
   .     .
  ..      : . , . ,  58, ..         17  2012 , ..   .. ..  ..         .., ..    .
   .., ..             ..    .
  ,   ,   ,       ..            ,        .. .        .
   ,    58  . , .   ..           ..   ..,   2  2001 .
 1993  ..    ..,  -     ,           ,      ,   ,       .
20  2001       N 58  . , .     ..  .., 1994  .
 ,  ..    ,            ,   ,   ,   ..  ..     ..,    , ..  ..           .           .
                   ,     .
     ..      . .            : . , . ,  58     .
    ..       ,   . 54   ,         ,           .
,    . 3 . 54  , ,          ,       ,                .
           ,              .
  ()  ,     ,    :  ,        (. 54  );  ,          (. 54  );    ,        (. . 76  81  ), ..         ().
  ,  ..  ..     ..  ,     ,  .
         ,  .. ,    , ,             .. .
 . 361  ,  

:

    19  2004     ..   58  . , .                      .. ,        .   .., ..  .

----------


## ymnitsa

> . , ,  .        ?       ,   ,   )


   ,    -,    . ,     ,     , -.

----------


## 1234

,       ???         ???

----------


## 1234

?       ???

----------

> ?       ???


       ? )))

----------


## ymnitsa

> ?       ???


  :Frown:       .

----------

> 


    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## 1234

50/50. 
    ,     1/2  ?
     ,    ?

----------


## 1234



----------


## ymnitsa

> 50/50. 
>     ,     1/2  ?
>      ,    ?


  ,   .

----------

*1234*,    ,    ,       ,    ...        ?

      ?

----------


## 1234

> ,   .


 .     (   )
      ?

----------

> 50/50


 ))
      ,     
 75/25

----------


## 1234

> *1234*,    ,    ,       ,    ...        ?
> 
>       ?


      .       . 
 .          .    .

----------


## ymnitsa

> .     (   )
>       ?


,      .

----------

> ?


       31

    ,

----------


## 1234

?.          ( 7 )

----------


## Galia205

...   ( )      3-    .       27 ,      ,      .    ,         .       .

----------

> .


          . 4 . 31 .     ,       ,     .  -         . ,  .

----------

13   .   ,     .            (  ).   14     .      .     . ,     ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> 13   .   ,     .            (  ).   14     .      .     . ,     ?


    , -     ()    .

----------

[QUOTE=;X248G2]. , .     1\2 ,   ,     ,   1\2 .              .

----------

> ...     1\2 ,   ,      ,   1\2 .              .


    1/2 .     ?

----------


## Salama

.    4 .    ()    1/4 .     .                ,             ?           ?

----------

,      ,      ?     ,        ,        ,        ,         ,        .    ,           ,      . 

               ,     ,     ,    ???

----------


## Mmmaximmm

, ,        1 (   ) ,    ?  -   ,     ,  .     ,     ,         ?

----------

> ,      ,      ?     ,        ,        ,        ,         ,        .    ,           ,      . 
> 
>                ,     ,     ,    ???


 ?        -   (      (      ),    -   ,    .....),         .      /      -   ,     ,          .

----------

> ...     ,     ,    ???


  ?

----------

> , ,        1 (   ) ,    ? ...


 




> ...     ,     ,         ?


 

       ,     ,     ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

,       ?
  ,   ,  ,  .      -  .       ?     ?

----------

> ,       ?


  ,     , ,  -,  
      ,     ,     ))




> ,   ,  ,  .      -  .       ?     ?


   ,        
   ,   ,   ?
    ,    ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     , ,  -,  
>       ,     ,     ))


      .     ,    ,  




> ,   ,   ?


  ,  , ,   4 .,       1,5 
 ,         , ,    ,  "     ",   -   . ,   ,      (    ),      ???




> 


    ,   ,

----------

> .


,    ,   
,    ,

----------

> 1,5 
> ...     ,   ,


  1,5       12 . .,  


      ,   
     ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ,


 
   ,     . ,     
   ,    ?    ,   ,    ?  ,    .  ?

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 1,5       12 . .


. 50 .  .    - 4 .

----------

> ,         , ,    ,  "     ",   -   . ,   ,      (    ),      ???


,  -

----------

> ,     . ,     
>    ,    ?    ,   ,    ?  ,    .  ?


   ?
(    )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ?
> (    )


,  ,    ,     ,      




> ,  -


     ??

----------

> . 50 .  .    - 4 .


-    ...


   12 .  
  4 . : 1)    , 2)     , 3)    

50 .  .    1,5  -

----------

> ,  ,    ,     ,


 
  -  




> ??


 
      ,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


   ?
  ?  ?
   .         (..  )  ?   ?
         ?

----------

> ?
>   ?  ?
>    .         (..  )  ?   ?
>          ?


 ,     
   ,       ...   ,         

      ,     ... -      ...   ,     

   -     /

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,     ... -      ..


  ,       ,      ,  

,         , ?

----------

> ,       ,      ,


   ?
    , -,

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> , -,

----------

> 


 
        )

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> 


    - !   !   ?

----------

> - !   !   ?


  ,    ,   ? ))

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    ,


    ???

----------

)

----------


## .

.     2-    1/2 .  .         ,  6    ,  ,   -       . (  , )    . 

, ,        4- .  ,   (  )    .      -    .    ?  ? 

        ,        ,       .. , ,      ? .

----------

> ... , ,        4-  ...


   ,

----------

!   .    ,  ,      2.5 .  ,    .    .   ,  .       ,      .    .      ,      ?        ,   ,    .( ,     ,    ) !

----------


## kkatyla

,       ,  ,  ..   ,     ,        .      7 (      )   1  (    )       ,       (  ).               ?          ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> !   .    ,  ,      2.5 .  ,    .    .   ,  .       ,      .    .      ,      ?        ,   ,    .( ,     ,    ) !


    ,       .
,    ,     .

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,       ,  ,  ..   ,     ,        .      7 (      )   1  (    )       ,       (  ).               ?          ?


    .               .   ,   ,  ,    .

----------


## ymnitsa

> .               .   ,   ,  ,    .
>       ?


 :Smilie:

----------


## kkatyla

1993           ,            ,     ,        ...

----------


## 2007

> ...


 -? ...     ?

----------


## kkatyla

1149

----------


## ymnitsa

> 1149


 1149   ,     .

----------


## ymnitsa

> 1149


 1149   ,     .

----------


## ymnitsa

> 1149   ,     .


 .  1119

----------

!        ,   13 .    ,   .        .      ,      .    - ,     -   .  ,     ,          .      (    ,   ,     ).      -    ,     (         ,   -  )     .  ,        -    .      . 
,    14         .              ( ) ?                 ?         ?     ,         -  .

----------

> !        ,   13 .    ,   .        .      ,      .    - ,     -   .  ,     ,          .      (    ,   ,     ).      -    ,     (         ,   -  )     .  ,        -    .      . 
> ,    14         .              ( ) ?                 ?         ?     ,         -  .


  14    ,         .

----------


## .

...    ,    : ,  ,    ( )   .       .      .       .     ,     .    (   )       ?   ! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------

> ...    ,    : ,  ,    ( )   .       .      .       .     ,     .    (   )       ?   !


           ?

----------


## .

,      .         .   ,  2010.          .

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,      .         .   ,  2010.          .


   ?    . , ,     ....

----------


## .

1993 ,    .   -,    ,  ( )     ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> 1993 ,    .   -,    ,  ( )     ?


,   1993          . , ,  ,          .   9.     ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## .

,            ,      ?              ,      ?

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,            ,      ?              ,      ?


 .     . !        ,           .  ,        ,   ,  ,         . :Frown:  
   :http://forum.yurclub.ru/index.php?showforum=56

----------


## .

,  .        .     .   ,    :yes:

----------


## ymnitsa

> ,  .        .     .   ,


   . .

----------


## Alla67

!   !   1-.   , -   ( 1/2 )   .     , -     ,      (3 ).    4 -: ,   2   . 
.  ,          ,    .     .   :     ,  ?  .  , , ,  . 
    ,  . , ..      ?  !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

/  ?    .
  ,        -    , ..       ,            ,    .
  .

----------

> :     ,  ?


  -    -     .  .        .

----------


## Alla67

.  ,   ? 
Mmmaximmm,    ,      .         .    , -  ,        ,  , -       .  2   ,   ,    ,          .         ,    ,     . Ÿ  .  ,   ,     ,  ,       .        ,   .        ,      .      ,   - ,       ?!
,     ,     !      ,  .

----------


## Alla67

,       "        , ..  ,       , .    . ,       .,        ...", ..    ,   .          ,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


 .

----------


## TatianaZ23

!  .        ,    1/2 .  1/2   .    .       .       , ..                   (2\3   , 1/3     ) .     ?

----------

> ?


    ,

----------


## TatianaZ23

,   ,      .

----------

.        ??       ??          ??

----------


## 79

....       ,    ,    ,   ,       ,   ...  ?..             , (   ,   ,  ),     ??...       ()??

----------


## 79

....       ,    ,    ,   ,       ,   ...  ?..            , (   ,   ,  ),     ??...       ()??

----------

* 79*,         
    ,

----------

.     3-          .        .      ,    .       .  :     ,     /        . (    .      -     . ,  ,    ,     .)       ?         ,       4  ? .

----------

> .     3-          .        .      ,    .       .  :     ,     /        . (    .      -     . ,  ,    ,     .)       ?         ,       4  ? .


,   ,       ,        14        .
     ,      .     - ,      .

----------

> ,   ,       ,        14        .
>      ,      .     - ,      .



  .   ,      "".           .   ,       ,         , ..  .     ,         .     . ,   :Wink:

----------

** ,       

     )
, ,        ,     
      ))

----------

,  .      .     .      .    .           ?  .

----------

> ,  .      .     .      .    .           ?  .


   .

----------

> ** ,       
> 
>      )
> , ,        ,     
>       ))


,   .          .     ( -)             ,         (      ).  ,   ,      "  " (((        ""    .     ?!!!     .    ,     .      .

----------


## kizuri

! , -,  :
    1 . (),     (9),        ,  .
   2.   .. -  ,        (10 )    .
       (    )?         , ..      50    5 ?
     (,    .),      .
   .

----------

> ,   .          .     ( -)             ,         (      ).  ,   ,      "  " (((        ""    .     ?!!!     .    ,     .      .


 

  ,       
      ,     )))

----------


## Nori

! , !
      , 5 .      ,  1 .    (  ).     ,        .      4 .       ,   .     .      ,    ???          .          ??    ???    ,   ??
          (    )???        ???

----------

, ..      .

----------


## Nori

?

----------

,       ,      ( -     ).      .

----------

????     ,    ? 
     ,      .     .      .   ,   ( )  () ????

----------

,      .  ???

----------

.        ??       ??          ??

----------

,    ,     (,    5   ,  ).            ,     .       .      ,      ...             ?

----------

> ????     ,    ?


 ,               .      1/1    .




> ,      .


        .    ?      -   .



> .      .   ,   ( )  () ????


,   14       ,    14  ......... 
     (     )

----------

> ,    ,     (,    5   ,  ).            ,     .       .      ,      ...             ?


    ,        .       14 ,           .
    ,       ,        .

----------

> ,        .       14 ,           .
>     ,       ,        .


      ,      ?

----------

.        ??       ??          ??  .

----------


## 651



----------

> 



   ??

----------


## 651



----------

,

----------


## Pryasha

! ,  , , .
     (5 )   1        ,  4  , ..  8 .  ,     ,     .   ,        .  : ?     8-        -  (   )     ,             ?       ,         ,   .  .

----------

> .        ??       ??          ??  .


,    ,             ,       .

----------

> ! ,  , , .
>      (5 )   1        ,  4  , ..  8 .  ,     ,     .   ,        .  : ?     8-        -  (   )     ,             ?       ,         ,   .  .


   ,          2/8(1/4) ,   ?        5/8 ,     .    ,   5  .      -        4 .   ,    ,         . 
,     (    )  .       -(   ).  ,        ,           (      ).

----------


## doom_ski

,     : ,    ,      ,   ,    ( ),       ..,       ..,       ,          ?

----------

> ?


 .

----------


## katja_

.             2-   ( 1/2     )          2-  .      (   ( ).        (7 )              (     ) .    .

----------

> .             2-   ( 1/2     )          2-  .      (   ( ).        (7 )              (     ) .    .


,       ,     ,          .
  ,          ,       14 ,   /,   14 ,         (     -      ,  ,    - ).

----------

> ,       ,     ,          .
>   ,          ,       14 ,   /,   14 ,         (     -      ,  ,    - ).


, , ..

----------

,      . , ,  . 
         ,  , ,        .         .      ,      ,  , ,   .     .         ,          ,     .      .(((    ?

----------


## katja_

> ,       ,     ,          .
>   ,          ,       14 ,   /,   14 ,         (     -      ,  ,    - ).


  .       ,      ,   ,       , ..       (     ,    ,    ,      ,      ,         -?)    ,         .           ,               .    ?

----------

> .       ,      ,   ,       , ..       (     ,    ,    ,      ,      ,         -?)    ,         .           ,               .    ?


   , ..    ( ,        ,        ,    ,    ,   ) -  , ..    ,      .     ,      ,   ,          ,    ( ).

----------

> ,      . , ,  . 
>          ,  , ,        .         .      ,      ,  , ,   .     .         ,          ,     .      .(((    ?


  29    ........
"29.      ,   14- ,    ,        (, )   ,               ."
 ,      .

----------

> , , ..


  ... ,            (       ),   .
    14    /    .
     .

----------

> ... ,            (       ),   .
>     14    /    .
>      .

----------

> 


  ....            253. 
 ,   14-16       1/16         ,           6  22    (, ).

----------

> ....            253. 
>  ,   14-16       1/16         ,           6  22    (, ).


   ,      ?  :Smilie: 

     ,   ,     
    -

----------

.    .      .        ,     .             ,        .        ,    , .    .        .                .     ,  -       .   ?    ?                 ,        ,         ?                 .       ,        ?

----------


## 1977

! ,-,  .,, 2..      2 .(8  13 ) .     ..      .     -(   ., ).       ,     .-   .   . ,    ,  ,  ,     .,     ,       .

----------


## _

!    -  -  .        .       .         :          -      .      -       ,   .    .     ,       .

----------

> !    -  -  .        .       .         :          -      .      -       ,   .    .     ,       .


   . ?  :Smilie:

----------


## _

,         , ..                      .

----------


## SIMPLicity_

> .    .      .        ,     .             ,        .        ,    , .    .        .                .     ,  -       .   ?    ?                 ,        ,         ?                 .       ,        ?


   " ", ,   ,         (  );    (     )         ()   (  ).

----------

,          ,   ,   . :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Storn

....   ,     ....

----------


## zakhasveta

,!       ,    ,   .    .       ?

----------


## Storn

.....   ...

----------


## 12345

...
     .    ,       3 : ,  (19 )   (3 ).                .

:
)           ( ) ?
)   ,             ,     ?

 !

----------

> ...
>      .    ,       3 : ,  (19 )   (3 ).                .
> 
> :
> )           ( ) ?
> )   ,             ,     ?
> 
>  !


UP!

----------

> ...
>      .    ,       3 : ,  (19 )   (3 ).                .
> 
> :
> )           ( ) ?
> )   ,             ,     ?
> 
>  !


     .

----------

. 292

----------


## KristinaT

!    ,  ,  - .  3 .    1/3  3- .       .  .   (),    3- .    .     .      1-. .
       2-,       .     :  ""  . ,    ,   ""    ,           .     -     ,      .         ,   ,   .
  ""    ,  ,     .        ?

----------


## KristinaT

up

----------


## TRIGLAV7518

,     , ,    ( - ),  ,   ,   . ,   ,              .    ,       (  ),   ,    ,      -  .       ,    ,  , -    , ,  (   ,    ),   .    ,        ,  ,    ,     , ,   ,         ,  -        ,       ,             .         :         ,            ,   .              ,   ,          ?          ,    ?               ?  ,    14- ,      ,   .      ,    ?      ?  !!!

----------


## Storn

> ,   ,              .


  ,     




> ,   ,          ?


 




> ,    14- ,      ,   .


 ?




> ?  !!!

----------


## Nick1982

.

 :   ( )        (),      . ,         -    ( 3-4 )   ?

    (    . )   :

"                  
 ".


   ,   ,    .

----------

!    !  -      -      (6).     -   -   ?    ?

----------

> !    !  -      -      (6).     -   -   ?    ?


 

        (   )

----------

> (   )


    -         -       (     ,      ) -   ?

----------


## Storn

-

----------

> -         -       (     ,      ) -   ?

----------


## Aliceolng

(3  14 )   ?   -  ().     ,     ,          ( ,  ).    .

----------


## 77

!            .       5-  .           (      ).          , .              .   ,      .     ,    .      ,       .            ?

----------


## 2007

> .   ,      .


   ,          -.
   ,  .        ,         .

----------


## -

!             .            ,               ,      2 .?      ?     .   .

----------

!  ,    ,   ,        (),    ,       ,   ,    .   ,    ?   :       ,      ?           ?(   )

----------


## Storn

> ,


    - ....




> ?


 ,  -

----------

> - ....
> 
>  ,  -


  )

----------

! 
       (, ,   )     . : 
1.      (,  -)    ?
2.         ,   .    ,    ,   ? .

----------

> ! 
>        (, ,   )     . : 
> 1.      (,  -)    ?
> 2.         ,   .    ,    ,   ? .


 ,

----------


## Elena_Ilina

!
      1/2  ,   ,     ,         (1- )         .

----------

> !
>       1/2  ,   ,     ,         (1- )         .


    ,     ? 
   ?

----------


## Elena_Ilina

> ,     ? 
>    ?


      ,   1/2    1/2 -  (  - ).
 ,          ,             .   ?

----------


## stas

> ,          ,             .   ?


      .  ,         .

----------

> ,   1/2    1/2 -  (  - ).
>  ,          ,             .   ?


,  
           ()    ,

----------


## ddv

...:
     ( )     2-          -  ( ,       ).         ,         ,  ()         .       .            (   ) 2-      (    - ,     ,    ).        -  (), 2-    (),   ( ),   ( 14 )    ( ). 
            .    .              (  ,   ),        (  )?          .              (     )...
       (, , ),     .
 !

----------


## ddv

,       ...   (  )   ...
  -       ... ?

----------

!!! ...     2       ,     .                ,        ? !!

----------

> !!! ...     2       ,     .                ,        ? !!


      ,

----------

,

----------

!!!     !    ""            ,      !

----------

> !!!     !    ""            ,      !


  ?     ?

----------

,   :        ,      ,             ,      ,     . 
 \\\

----------

> ,   :        ,      ,             ,      ,     . 
>  \\\


    ?
   ,

----------

!  !   ,        ()       ,  1.5,                 ?          18   ?     ?


 !

----------

> 18


   ,  ?
,

----------

..     !          ,      ?

----------


## Storn

....

----------

>

----------

,      ,         !         ,          ?

----------

> ,      ,         !         ,          ?

----------

> 


     ,     ?
!

----------

?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------

> ,


      ,

----------

> ?        ?


 


     , ..    :Smilie:

----------


## monkeyzero1979

! ,,    ))  :     .,     .   ,     , .  -    ,    .       13   .    .       .   4     ,  ,     .  -      ,    .   .    . ,            .   -     .  , .    .  ,   3           .,     ,,      ,     -   , ,    .     :       ,     .  ,     4   .     .          ,      ?? P.S.  ,         !    ! ,     ?

----------

!

     2009 ,      .     ,        .              ,   ,              (, ?).      4 ,     ,  2009 ,     ,   " " ... "     ".       2-   ,    .
   ,      .      (  ,    ),     .                  ?          "  "?

----------


## Storn



----------

,      ?

----------


## Storn

...

----------

,    ,       .

----------

!
, ,
   ,     .    ,            .        : , ,     .                  . : 1        ,   ,     4  (     ,    )?
 2                 ,           ?

----------

!
   .   ,      ,       -    . , ,        ""    ,   ? 
 ""  ,          ..      (   15,5 )    .      ,   ,         ,       ,    - ""  !?

   !

----------


## aviss

!
   :     , -14 (   ).
   :       . (   15    )  2003.      .
      1/2   .        (  ).
:             (1/4-),  ,    2,5..,      ,             .
     ,  ,      . 
       14  ... 
       ?
           (   1/4-). 
 ,          . 
 ?
   !

----------

